# A Choice



## Justice_Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello I'm New To The Site As Well As New To The World Of Guns.
I Bought A Taurus PT 1911 For My First Handgun Which I Liked A lot 
But Felt It Was To Big To Use For A Carry Gun Not Only Was That A Problem But A Piece Inside The Gun Came Loose Causing The Gun To Not Fire I Fixed The Problem By Completely Stripping The Gun And Putting It Back Together Any Ways Having That Problem I Felt Uncomfortable With A Gun That Jammed Up Like That And Felt That I Needed To Buy A Diffrent Gun. So I Went With A Springfield Armory XD-40 Now I Am Very Happy With It But My Friend Says It Was A Stupid Buy Because The Frame Is Plasitc And Could Break Did I Make A Bad Choice By Selling My Taurus And Buying The Springfield?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, yourself. Welcome to the forum.
Please don't capitalize every word you type, because It Makes Your Writing Very Hard To Read.
Which piece of the Taurus 1911 came loose? When you reassembled the pistol, did it work OK, or did the piece come loose again?
The 1911 is a single-action semi-auto. It's a good, if old, design. Its reliability, when properly manufactured and assembled, is excellent.
The Springfield is a kind of double-action-only semi-auto, with a very different (from the 1911) trigger arrangement and feel. It seems to be quite reliable, too.
I personally believe that the Springfield is better for concealed carry than is the 1911, all because of the difference in trigger action.
The Springfield's "plastic" frame is quite strong enough for its intended purpose, and is functionally neither better nor worse than the 1911's metal one. Both pistols should last equally long in service.
Did that information help?


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

You were wrong.

Never sell a gun, just buy more.

Just messing with u. Both are good choices, whatever is right for you is right for you. I've handled and shot both guns, and both did what they advertised. I'm not helping here am I?


----------



## Justice_Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hello, yourself. Welcome to the forum.
> Please don't capitalize every word you type, because It Makes Your Writing Very Hard To Read.
> Which piece of the Taurus 1911 came loose? When you reassembled the pistol, did it work OK, or did the piece come loose again?
> The 1911 is a single-action semi-auto. It's a good, if old, design. Its reliability, when properly manufactured and assembled, is excellent.
> ...


After reassembling the gun it did worked just fine and never came apart again. As far as the choice i guess both were great guns but a 1911 style is just to big for me thanks for all the help.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I love plastic! Glock on!


----------

